

PHP: The Good Parts - burrnii
http://phpthegoodparts.tumblr.com/

======
graue
This has been done better. Check out the PDF:

<https://jeena.net/php-the-good-parts>

------
DrinkWater
I just bursted out in laughter!

------
jejones3141
"No posts yet". Does that say something?

------
Thunderer
You'll never stop posting that "soooo 5 years ago" rants about PHP, would you?

------
graemeism
hahaha. cruel!

